# Linea di cortesia (albergo)



## Landslide89

Buongiorno...Qualcuno di voi sa come si traduce in francese "linea di cortesia", cioè quell'insieme di prodotti per la cura del corpo che vengono dati ai clienti di un albergo (savon, gel douche, lait corporel, shampoing et bonnet de bain). Je cherche le mot collectif pour désigner les produits ci-dessous (contexte: hôtellerie):


----------



## Fooler

Girando un po' su Google trovo _nécessaire de toilette _Nécessaire de toilette - Picture of Tiara Chateau Hotel Mont Royal Chantilly, La Chapelle-en-Serval - TripAdvisor e in alcuni siti anche _trousse de toilette La trousse de toilette pour l'hygiène_


----------



## Landslide89

Grazie mille...


----------



## itka

Direi "kit de coutoisie". "nécessaire de toilette" o "trousse de toilette" non hanno il significato di regalo dall'albergo !


----------



## Fooler

Quello che intende Land non è un "regalo" ma un kit che viene messo nei bagni d'albergo dove sono presenti il sapone, lo shampoo, la cuffia per la doccia etc etc.

Sia _nécessaire de toilette _che_ kit de coutoisie_ _pour les hotels _hanno ampio riscontro in rete_._


----------



## itka

Volevo solo dire che sia il "nécessaire de toilette" che "trousse de toilette" sono cose che vai a comprarti tu, in un negozio, invece il "kit de courtoisie" lo trovi nel bagno del albergo, in qualche modo "regalato" dall'albergo.


----------

